# MY TEGU STAYS BURIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## danfree18 (May 8, 2009)

:bang Hello I have a New baby tegu and it stays buried in the mulch all the time! It comes out to drink water I think but I use to see it once a day but now not at all. I dont know whats goin on but anyones advice would be great.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 8, 2009)

How long have you had him?? They need a few days to adjust to their new surroundings. He probably comes out during the day when you're not there. 

What is his basking (surface, not air) temp?


----------



## danfree18 (May 8, 2009)

I ve had her for about three weeks and i have handled her once or twice she cam out today and basking spot is 100-105.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 8, 2009)

AHHH!! A female!! All rules are void!!

Try covering all sides of the tank except for the front. Add some more "stuff" to the tank to fill up some of the empty space. This will help her feel more secure instead of exposed to the world. She might just be a shy one.


----------



## All_American (May 8, 2009)

danfree18 said:


> I ve had her for about three weeks and i have handled her once or twice she cam out today and basking spot is 100-105.



Im going to assume your guessing on basking temps. Since there is a range of Ã?â??Ã?Â±2.5Ã?â??Ã?Â°. Get a infared temp gun and take a accurate reading on your hot spot. temp guns dont fluctuate. Accurate reading can mean alot when diagnosing something.


----------



## danfree18 (May 8, 2009)

I measureed the temp today it was 102 and I think that shes a she lol no puffy cheeks yet lol but I will try adding more stuff thanks!


----------



## danfree18 (May 9, 2009)

Should I take out some of the substrait so she wont burrow all the time?


----------

